# 7 deadly pins



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I read some where that some guys use the wire to aim with, put the tru glow sights to the side for windage anyone else do this.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

you mean shoot off of the string? I did that when I was in highschool but with the new sights and technology etc. I have found that sights are far mor accurate.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

You got the bow, now you need to get a real sight for it. One word Sureloc, why play games with seven pins when you can do with one pin! Don't be cheap, step up and put a high quality sight on that bad boy.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Here we go. While your fiddling with your one pin my arrow has all ready passed through both lungs. I like the sights but would like something smaller than .19. Putting the sight to the side may elliminate that problem. Thanks Tex. :wink:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... 20071&rid=

UZ-A-BOW the 7 deadly pin is the one I am refering to. Wire runs all the way down through the sights for left right, pins would then be set aside for windage.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow! That is nuts. Kinda leaves a lot of stuff to think about and to mess with. With my sight, just a tru-glo 7 pin sight, I have the pins set and do all the wind figurin in my head etc. Crazy!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Here we go. While your fiddling with your one pin my arrow has all ready passed through both lungs. I like the sights but would like something smaller than .19. Putting the sight to the side may elliminate that problem. Thanks Tex. :wink:


When was the last time you 'jumped' a buck and sent a arrow it's way? Or better yet jumped a herd of elk and got a great running shot at that monster spike. I don't know how you hunt but I spot and stalk or sit in a tree stand. I know long before I shoot how far it is and when it is 37 yards I use 37 yards, 23 yards for 23 yards ect ect ect. You have to step out of the box to free yourself of multi-pin complex. When I move through the forest I keep my pin at 30 yards, then if that monster spike shows up it is just a high low thing for 40 or 20 yards.


----------



## Broadside Shot (Oct 4, 2007)

The wire is used for alignment of the pins, but some people will put a mark on the wire below the lowest pin and find out what the yardage is for there mark and people also use the wire for a pin when it meets up with the bubble. I shoot a Spot Hogg Hogg it and my lowest pin is 60 yards but where my wire meets my bubble it is 78 yards. I think this is what you were refering to with aiming with your wire


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

You make some good points North Slope, but that is one more thing you need to think about out in the field. Why have one more thing to think about when you can just have it all right there in front of you. JMHO. I see your point though when it comes to spot and stalks. I just don't want anything else to mess with when I am getting ready to put an animal down. 8)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Jahan, when you say "one more thing to think about", are you referring to 6 other pins???  I'm quickly becoming a fan of single pin sights.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Jahan, when you say "one more thing to think about", are you referring to 6 other pins???  I'm quickly becoming a fan of single pin sights.


Your a funny guy, I was referring to adjusting your one pin. :lol: I can see both sides and I think either way is a great option. On one side of things you have 7 pins in which you have to think which pin is the 40 pin when drawing back. On the other hand you have to fiddle and try and set your pin before hand or not get spotted by the animal while adjusting. Each their own, can't go wrong either way IMO.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

You guys do what you want, but i have tried both, I have even tried a surehog (3 pins on a spothog housing hooked on to a sureloc) I have way less confusion at the moment of truth with one pin. I also can see the animal I am shooting at, is he nervous? ready to move? feeding? All you see is a pile of pins blocking your view. :roll: I will never go back to a multipin nightmare. Joey when you are counting pins trying to find 47 yards my pin is set and the arrow is on it's way. (and I am shooting a true 47 yards not some guess, you will be trying to find where the heck your 47 yard pin is) 8)


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Northslope, I heard how well your system worked...two words, South Dakota!  :mrgreen: 



What was that, 5 misses in a row all within 40 yards? Ya, I think I will switch to your "better site". I better not say anymore...


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> You guys do what you want, but i have tried both, I have even tried a surehog (3 pins on a spothog housing hooked on to a sureloc) I have way less confusion at the moment of truth with one pin. I also can see the animal I am shooting at, is he nervous? ready to move? feeding? All you see is a pile of pins blocking your view. :roll: I will never go back to a multipin nightmare. Joey when you are counting pins trying to find 47 yards my pin is set and the arrow is on it's way. (and I am shooting a true 47 yards not some guess, you will be trying to find where the heck your 47 yard pin is) 8)


So how do you adjust it to be exact at all possible yardages? It is not a linear relationship between yardage a drop, so does the sites take this into account? Do you just set it up at 20 yards or something and everything else lines up? I am curious because I can see some advantages to one pin if it could be fine tuned enough.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Pins! Baaaaa! I don't need no stinking pins!

Simplify your life Hogan, throw that boat anchor in the garbage and get a real hunting weapon. 8) You know what I mean. :wink:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Pins! Baaaaa! I don't need no stinking pins!
> 
> Simplify your life Hogan, throw that boat anchor in the garbage and get a real hunting weapon. 8) You know what I mean. :wink:


Another milestone for tex! Two actually... That was his 10,000th time pimping the simplicity of recurves on a compound thread........ and he is now the career leader in referring to compounds as "boat anchors". Congrats Tex, another one for the rafters!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

What about this-Several ways to use pins. Most archers cover what they want to hit with the pin, and opt for smaller pins for better accuracy. However, the top of the pin can always be placed where you want to hit, called a center hold, using it as you would use rifle/pistol iron sights. Accuracy isn't dependent on what size the pin is for a center hold.

For my hunting sights, I chose larger pins that are easier to see in low light and I use a center hold 
http://www.bobtuley.com/sight_picture.htm

Not a half bad idea.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I use a sight with 5 pins. Since I do NOT hunt from a stand, I would NEVER consider using a single pin setup. I could tell MANY horror stories of hunters using a single pin sight that I have guided who messed up numerous shots due to having only one pin and the animal coming in closer/further than expected and the hunter 'guessing' how must adjustment to use, while also trying to stay focused on the animal. I recommend STRONGLY to all my archery clients to use a minimum of 3 pins when hunting elk/deer out west. For tree stand hunting, I suppose a single pin 'may' be adequate, but not when animals come in from different directions/distances. 

If you get confused by having more than one pin, who do you tie your own shoes in the morning. :shock: :wink: 

I like bigger pins for hunting, makes it easier to 'lock in' on the critter.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Northslope, I heard how well your system worked...two words, South Dakota!  :mrgreen:
> 
> What was that, 5 misses in a row all within 40 yards? Ya, I think I will switch to your "better site". I better not say anymore...


Silly Bwhntr, I don't have a one pin system on my shotgun.... sure I bet I missed at least 5 birds on that trip  The problem on that trip was not the 1 pin step-up it was something else. I have shot the 1 pin for years with great success. And now that I hear that pro won't let his "clients" shoot one pins I know that I am doing the right thing. :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

north slope said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > Northslope, I heard how well your system worked...two words, South Dakota!  :mrgreen:
> ...


Keep thinking that trollboy! While you sit in your troll tree, I'll be out closing the distance on a record class bull. If you are using one pin to avoid confusion, I recommend you follow suit with your mentor TEX and get a recurve. What is the point to having a good setup if you are only going to use it like a recurve? :? Either man up and go 'instictive' or not, but this sitting on the fence with technology will only inflame your grapes.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

I have been using a 5 pin sight but have been thinking of making the move to the G5 XR sight (http://g5outdoors.com/#sec_optixxr). Best of both worlds, 3 pins fixed and one variable. The only thing that keeps me from making the move is the additional motion it takes to move the pin. Just one more thing that could the deer could bust me doing.

Last year I waited for buck that was in a small patch of pines to get up out of it's bed and start feeding. I was about 25 yards above the deer and expected it to walk out the way it had gone in, which would have given me a 40 yard shot. Instead it walked out the top of the pines at 18 yards. If I had a single pin sight it would have been set at 40 while I was trying to make an 18 yard shot. At 20 yards I wouldn't want to be trying to adjust pins.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> north slope said:
> 
> 
> > bwhntr said:
> ...


My grapes are doing just fine, I find a single pin to be less confusing and more dependable, to each their own. The last thing I need when I have a bull of a lifetime in range is a pile of pins in my face. If and when I do go down the dark path to the the traditional world I will certainly take the advice of Jedi master Tex. :wink:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Do single pins work well on longbows? I was thinking of buying a Black Widow and outfitting it with a Whisker Biscuit and a Sure Lock.

Do you think N'Fused arrows would shoot well through a 58 lb. Widow?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Do single pins work well on longbows? I was thinking of buying a Black Widow and outfitting it with a Whisker Biscuit and a Sure Lock.
> 
> Do you think N'Fused arrows would shoot well through a 58 lb. Widow?


There is only one way to find out........


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Do you think N'Fused arrows would shoot well through a 58 lb. Widow?


Anything shoots good out of a Widow. Pure poetry in motion.



> That was his 10,000th time pimping the simplicity of recurves on a compound thread


Gotta keep your pimp hand strong.



> and he is now the career leader in referring to compounds as "boat anchors".


Hey, when I see a spade, I call it a spade... Truth is, most compounds are too heavy for boat anchors, you really don't need that much weight to keep a boat from drifting in deep water.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Someone has to call BS on you Tex...I guess it will have to be me. BOAT ANCHORS??? Are you dumb? 

Typical Blackwidow recurve...3 1/4 lbs.

Mathews DXT...3 3/4 lbs.


HUGE weight difference! :roll: Idiot! :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Mathews DXT...3 3/4 lbs.


That's just the bow, dummy!

Then ya gotta hang all that other crap on it to make it work. Add another 3 pounds... Idiot! :mrgreen:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Lets add up the weight, dummy...how much do those superduperestraheavy "real man" arrows of yours weigh? Put 5 of them on and that has to be another 4 lbs...then theres the hair on your back, shave it and you could probably keep up... :wink:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

> Gotta keep your pimp hand strong.


I love that this was said...... and that it was said by Tex. You can really do it all.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> > Gotta keep your pimp hand strong.
> 
> 
> I love that this was said...... and that it was said by Tex. You can really do it all.


Pimpin aint easy son. Come over some time and I'll gives ya a lesson in pimpin the heavy hand way. 8)


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Now you are just makin promises you can't keep Tex. Stop your gettin me excited.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Not sure how I missed this post but here goes. I've been around awhile and tried just about everything and I'm not sayin' that makes me the authority over anyone else however, once again I'm with NS on this one. My experience with an adjustable single pin has been a good one, I prefer an open window when things get movin' fast and the key for me is to pre-set it at 40 yds. An inch high at close range and a couple inches low at 50 is pretty easy to allow for if you don't have the time or you're being watched. You can also identify your tree stand settings in a different color or with short or long lines, mine differs approx 1 setting (20 yd shot, 10 yd setting). I got tired of counting pins when I should have been pulling the trigger. I prefer to choose a position or point I'd like the animal to be prior to coming to full draw, I also believe this will help pannick shooters as well, you know, when no matter what you do the wrong pin keeps falling into place? One thing I will recommend is that you snug the slider screws down so you don't pick up any added vibration, It's a little tougher to adjust but well worth it. .02


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

With all these fine hunting weapons how is a guy supposed to afford to put sights on them all, besides that I am with Tex why would you want to clutter things up with gadgets that move or worse yet can fail or break :shock: Use the sights that God himself gave you!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Jeeezzzusss!* I thought I had a lot of bows.

Well Idiot, looks like there's a new Pimp on the block...


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Do you want to see the rest of them? :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

You don't have a North Slope bow, if you did I am sure you would sell the rest of those. :shock:


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

You are right I do not have a North Slope bow, but if I did it would probably go under the bed with my east,west, and south slope bows :shock: because I would still shoot one of my Robertson Stykbows! :mrgreen:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

After you buy one I really don't care what you do with it, how many do you want?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Haha, you guys are a crack up. Thanks.


----------

